# Yellow longface



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi my friends

Another Cute yellow longface in my loft

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/10/yellow-english-longface-tumbler-pigeon.html

Thank you all

M.Hassan


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

I loved the long faced birds but Im more partial to the clean legged versions of this breed  pretty bird thou


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is another nice bird, do they feed their own young or do they need fosters?.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> I loved the long faced birds but Im more partial to the clean legged versions of this breed  pretty bird thou


Clean legs longface as so nice birds i like them too


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> that is another nice bird, do they feed their own young or do they need fosters?.


Hi

yeas they can feed their babies but I use another pigeons that have bigger beaks to feed the young longface to get healthy birds


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I love everything about this bird! How long has it taken to get such a variety of outstanding birds? I just wish you were closer.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

nice blak swallow


----------

